# Spain for the first time



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

We are seasoned travellers in France, but have never done Spain. We've booked the Portsmouth-Bilbao ferry in about 4 weeks' time & will have a 3-week trip.

We'd like to explore Murcia, as we understand it's a good bet for retirement (early, 4 years). Advice on initial route down please would be appreciated - autoroutes preferred due to distances.

The plan then is to drive north up the east coast and cross the Pyrenees into France, wandering up thereafter. Any pitfalls on the east coast and/or mountain stretch?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Don't know where exactly you are going but we were in La Manga 3 years ago with the C&CC and didn't really like it.
The coast seemed to be a big building site.

From there coming north you will find most of the journey is new road and motorway and we got from La Manga into France in the day quite comfortably.
New speed limits have been introduced in Spain since then which could affect the time if we were doing it today.


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

autostratus said:


> New speed limits have been introduced in Spain since then which could affect the time if we were doing it today.


Here in Spain the Director General of Tráfico has admitted that the 90kph speed limit was an 'error of legislation' and they are looking at ways to correct it as soon as possible.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

asprn said:


> We'd like to explore Murcia, as we understand it's a good bet for retirement (4 years). Advice on initial route down please would be appreciated - autoroutes preferred due to distances.
> 
> The plan then is to drive north up the east coast and cross the Pyrenees into France, wandering up thereafter. Any pitfalls on the east coast and/or mountain stretch?


From Bilbao go to Burgos, Madrid, Alicante then Murcia. All well signposted.

I have done the coast road from Gibraltar all the way to Perpignan in France and had few problems in a 32ft RV. IF buses can do it? So can we. If you go over the Pyrenees? Beware of tight turns and steepish climbs (depending on route). We have done the Pyrenees both ways in a Campervan then in our 32 ft RV. Great scenery:-

 Posted a picture of Andorra. You will probably go straight over the lesser Pyrenees through La Junquera on the A7/A9 Motorway? We use the lesser roads, the NII/N9.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Luvverly - tyvm.

We tow a Trabant (yes, a Trabi - I've got 10......) on a 4m trailer, so whilst the van is in fine fettle ('94 2.5TD Peugot 52k), I wouldn't want to give it a huge amunt of hammer. Having said that, it has had its fair share Coming Round The Mountains.

What do you know about Murcia and its nice bits?


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

derek500 said:


> autostratus said:
> 
> 
> > New speed limits have been introduced in Spain since then which could affect the time if we were doing it today.
> ...


Well slow!! Not a major issue with my rig, but how flexible are they?


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

autostratus said:


> we got from La Manga into France in the day quite comfortably.


Blimey!! Were you in a

:tomcat: ?


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi asprn just got back from Murcia went with a mate who was thinking of buying. We went on an 4 day inspection tour with paradorproperties.com, great value 4days 4star hotel all food and drink including flights £89.00 for two.
My friend didn't buy, he thought the area scruffy which I have to agree with, however saying that alot of people bought while we was there, so pays your money take your choice. 

Personally I think you would be better of not buying and live in your M/H at least when they build in front of you, and they will, you can change you view, I noticed quite a few wild camping and I have to say they where right on a beach with a million euros view.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

asprn said:


> autostratus said:
> 
> 
> > we got from La Manga into France in the day quite comfortably.
> ...


No. (Would have liked it though)
We had then a Fiat 2.8Dti Swift Royale Ensign which was a real pleasure to drive.
It was February so traffic was light.
Got an early start from La Manga and stopped for the night in Le Boulou, France. We did about 500 miles if I remember correctly. Didn't have a long stop but stopped every 2 hours or so for about 15-20 mins.
Can't remember what time we arrived but we were helped by the fact thet we had stopped in Le Boulou on the way down so knew where we were going.

We didn't want to stop overnight in Spain as we had a difficulty on the way down.
We'd stopped for the night at a campsite near Valencia, big metal gates. we told them that we were only passing through and wanted an early start the next day.
The next morning we were up bright and early and ready for the road to find we couldn't get out. Nearly 10.00am when the owners turned up to open the gates. We were a bit miffed but fortunately not far to La Manga.
Didn't want to get caught again somewhere on the way back. Hence the whole return leg in one day.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

We're more thinking of a quiet village, part-way up a mountain, stunning views, peace & quiet, not on the coast but within easy reach.

Not asking for much, huh?

.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Be careful what starts out as a quiet village can easily turn into a building site, one golf complex we visited in the middle of no where, they were building 19000 apartments. 

I would rent for awhile in local papers you could get a new property for 350 euros a month why buy ?


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

'quiet village, part way up a mountain, stunning view -'

my garden here in Italy will be free if I manage to sell my Bessacarr!
and with mains water/electric laid on.

you just have to be good at manouvers to get in and out.

and absolutely no hope whatsover of even putting one brick on top of another (much to the chagrin of most locals)

Sant'Agata on the Sorrento peninsula.

saluti, eddied


----------



## stuffed2 (May 9, 2005)

going 2nd march for a three week trip . Portsmouth to bilbao.

Then thought madrid -seville valencia and back up coast
any advice or recommendations welcome

Plan to mostly stay on sites .


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

in reply to stuffed2
The site at Aranjuez 30 miles south of Madrid is ace. It is where the Kings and Queens built their summer palaces and gardens. Trains into Madrid and Toledo from there take about 40 mins or maybe a bit more. ( We drove )It is in Caravan Club book.
Seville was different. We stayed at Camping Sevilla. Not beautiful as it is on the runway for the airport, but the good point was there was a bus service from the site into the city. The cathedral is a must. It is also in the CCbook
Valencia. You are spoilt for choice. The easist is to pick one near a train line as Valencia can be a confusing city to drive in. As you are there in March and if you are there in time, the Fallas week, I think second week in March is unmissable although not for the fainthearted or nervous .


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

billym said:


> Fallas week, I think second week in March is unmissable although not for the fainthearted or nervous .


Las Fallas is 12th - 19th March. Although the daily 'Mascletá' (daytime fireworks) start from the 1st of March (2pm every day in Plaza Ayumiento).


----------

